

Definition of Success - immad
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2009/09/definition-of-success.html

======
tc
I use a simple metric:

 _How will my autobiography read?_

If I'm improving the quality of my autobiography every day, then I'm probably
doing something right. If I'd be too embarrassed to write down some aspect of
my life, or if it would have too tenuous a connection to the rest of the
story, then I probably need to change course.

This metric also makes it clear that success is in how you live your life
rather than where you end up. Your life's final destination is only going to
fill one page. The journey of your life needs to fill the book.

~~~
immad
I like that one too.

edit: though some thing in an autobiography might not be things that make you
happy but might increase its interest for the reader.

~~~
tc
I take happiness, and the pursuit thereof, as a constant. Happiness is
something that you find within your circumstances -- it comes from within
yourself. When we talk about _success_ we are referring to a sort of deeper
satisfaction with your life. We're talking about mission and purpose, about an
interesting life and a life well-lived. The idea of a good autobiography
encapsulates exactly those things.

------
joshu
This are differences in definition.

For some, success is a destination. For others, it is a path.

(Also, as an aside: is it just me, or do us nerd types spend more than half
our communication bandwidth arguing over terms and who is right?)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
> is it just me, or do us nerd types spend more than half our communication
> bandwidth arguing over terms and who is right?

This is a Good Thing. The alternative is _not_ to argue over terms and
consequently to waste time just talking past each other. (See: politics)

------
yannis
I am just a bit more cynical. What is personal success?

I will consider myself successful with the knowledge that if I die to-morrow,
there will be some people crying at my funeral and these will not be my
creditors.

~~~
immad
If that is your definition of success than aren't you already successful?

What about the degree of success? Are you more successful if the most people
possible are crying with the greatest passion?

Shouldn't success give you a more enjoyable life while you are still alive?

~~~
yannis
Yes, I consider myself successful. As a corollary to what I have said
correlating success with people is a better metric than correlating with
money. The article blurbed something about exercise and a strong body. Well
are you going to be successful at 70 based on this?

Putting people first in your life will give you a more enjoyable life, would
help you get through during your life's failures and no-one will say I am glad
this motherfckr kicked the bucket.

> Are you more successful...

As soon as you put the more or less words before successful you lost the game.
You measuring success against materialistic targets. Anyway if that's your cup
of tea is ok by me!

~~~
immad
> correlating success with people is a better metric than correlating with
> money

Sure, I agree. I did that

> The article blurbed something about exercise and a strong body

You mis-understood or I did not communicate properly my sentance I said
"Exercise myself to the highest potential". I meant exercise in the sense or
work to my fullest potential. "blurbed" seems like a bit of an unnecessarily
argumentative phrase.

> As soon as you put the more or less words before successful you lost the
> game

Hmm, I think you view a lack of success is a negative thing, where as I view
degrees of success as a way of something to achieve. If you just think you are
success and have nothing to achieve then that is fine. It personally drives
me. None of my metrics were particularly materialistic

Any way this is just my opinion, I am not trying to impose it on you

------
rokhayakebe
Success = achieving/exceeding set goals.

~~~
yan
Does this imply that success without goals is impossible?

~~~
rokhayakebe
In that case, what would you measure success against?

~~~
yan
Your peers. I always thought that had a huge effect on your happiness and
perception of your status.

~~~
rokhayakebe
In this case your "set goal" is to match/surpass your peers.

------
lazyant
Personal success for me is being happy with myself.

------
edw519
My definitions:

business: success = maximization of long term owners equity

personal: success = sum(gifts to others) (This has nothing to do with money or
things.)

